
In Los Angeles, Voting Is Getting the Silicon Valley Treatment - BerislavLopac
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-07-11/in-los-angeles-voting-is-getting-the-silicon-valley-treatment
======
BerislavLopac
Uh, no:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

